

Your 0.2% Chance of Working at Google - pfusiarz
http://www.startuppanel.co/your-0-2-chance-of-working-at-google/

======
dottrap
I'm reminded of this article:

[http://www.businessinsider.com/things-harder-than-getting-
to...](http://www.businessinsider.com/things-harder-than-getting-to-
harvard-2014-9?op=1)

Some highlights:

Walmart 2.6% chance

Getting an iPhone 6 on release day: 0.1%

Apple Store: 2% (I think Genius is really, really hard, but no number.)

Google was also mentioned in this article at 0.4%

~~~
dottrap
Duh. Y Combinator was mentioned in the article.

Success rate of startup companies: 0.4%

------
joblessinmtv
The number of interviews listed in the article is way off. By as much as a
factor of 4.

------
georgemcbay
"Couple that with the numerous benefits and stress-free work environment at
Google"

huehuehuehuehue

